# Unusual Retro Old-school Grass Racer SS/FG with Double TT etc



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

About 8 months ago I saw a post of a very neat double top tube fixed gear and I thought I would do one for fun.

Here is the end result

https://bikeisland.com/images/kiloos.htm

Pictures include brakes
I will set my own up without brakes 

I got framesets too

Comes with special bars, drilled c/ring and cog, red deepV rims, wide tires, leather saddle, precision bearing hubs

I promised to post these once in and they just landed today










Of course, I would love comments
But I must admit I did this bike just for fun


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Really cool. Looks like there's plenty of room for fenders, what size tires are on there right now? Would be really cool with a S3X wheelset (run along the top tube w/ pulley, oldstyle).

When you say "just for fun" does that mean this isn't going to be a production frameset?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like it and have to say it is much cooler than any of the other SS/FG on your site. The others are just regular. This is cool.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Love Commander said:


> Really cool. Looks like there's plenty of room for fenders, what size tires are on there right now? Would be really cool with a S3X wheelset (run along the top tube w/ pulley, oldstyle).
> 
> When you say "just for fun" does that mean this isn't going to be a production frameset?



Lots of room for fenders
Tires are 700x38c

'just for fun' means this is not a commercial project {in that I did not do it to make money - as it will not appeal to the normal cyclists}: we have a few complete bikes and complete framesets we will sell - framesets will be on Bikeisland this week -- complete bike will probably be on bikesdirect next week

But I have to say: it is a lot of fun weather it sells well or not


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

here's a comment:
at least be original... same exact post as on bf earlier today
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...d-school-Grass-Racer-SS-FG-with-Double-TT-etc


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

A from Il said:


> I like it and have to say it is much cooler than any of the other SS/FG on your site. The others are just regular. This is cool.



Thanks
and I agree - except that Fantom Cross UNO is special as is Kilo S3X
case could be made that Kilo WT is also special except that there are a few bikes like it

But the Kilo OS is a one of a kind I beleive


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> here's a comment:
> at least be original... same exact post as on bf earlier today
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...d-school-Grass-Racer-SS-FG-with-Double-TT-etc



YES
I admit it: I post on 3 forums
RBR, MTBR, and BF
This bike I had idea from post here on BRB and I had discussed on BF as it was in delevopment -- I think now that it is in there will be a few people on each on RBR and BF that will find this bike interesting

And I hope to hear comments & ideas from members on next variation
This bike will be a limited edtion with one run only

Next thing I do in this direction will be completely different


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> And I hope to hear comments & ideas from members on next variation


Personally, I'd like to see forward-facing semi horizontal dropouts. Makes removing the wheel easier when running full fenders. Also nice if you're flipping the wheel mid-ride as you don't have to worry about brake pad alignment.

Still cool. I'll keep an eye on the site. Hopefully there's a big enough frame size for me.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe I might have commented several months ago that I wanted to see that bottom tube curved.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate to admit it.... but I like it. I might even have to order from the Evil Empire, since no one else I know of is doing anything like it.

How much?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

roadfix said:


> I believe I might have commented several months ago that I wanted to see that bottom tube curved.


Yes, I recall and that is a good idea

I have already decided that bikes like this will be one time runs - so that they stay special

Next time I don something like this: I will change to silver parts, and/or sewups, and/or curved under TT tube -- and I am working on special finishs and lugs too

I really enjoy this type project; even though it is not a 'profit center'


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> I hate to admit it.... but I like it. I might even have to order from the Evil Empire, since no one else I know of is doing anything like it.
> 
> How much?



I think you or anyone will appreciate the special nature of this bike or frameset

We are going to sell the complete bike at $449 and the frameset at $249
which by the way is as close to my cost as I can go and still afford to do free shipping etc


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Love Commander said:


> Personally, I'd like to see forward-facing semi horizontal dropouts. Makes removing the wheel easier when running full fenders. Also nice if you're flipping the wheel mid-ride as you don't have to worry about brake pad alignment.
> 
> Still cool. I'll keep an eye on the site. Hopefully there's a big enough frame size for me.



Sizes are
Small - 53c C-T
Medium - 56c C-T
Large - 59c C-T

I think that will cover most people well on this style bike
but some very short and some really tall riders will not fit in that range


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I like the idea, but it looks a little out of proportion. Like the tubing is too big for the style. Too much seat post doesn't help, though that may just be the way this bike was set up for the photo.

This ANT Major Taylor looks more "right" to my eye, but I don't think it is a "grass racer" so that may account for some of the differences.

<img src="https://www.antbikemike.com/images/Bikes/Iver/iver2big.jpg">


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Very neat looking. But deep V rims looks HORRIBLE on this bike.

Also I would have added some chrome like the Kilo Special you did.

I am goo for a frame when they are ready! :thumbsup:

I will replace my Kilo TT


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I like the idea, but it looks a little out of proportion. Like the tubing is too big for the style. Too much seat post doesn't help, though that may just be the way this bike was set up for the photo.
> 
> This ANT Major Taylor looks more "right" to my eye, but I don't think it is a "grass racer" so that may account for some of the differences.
> 
> <img src="https://www.antbikemike.com/images/Bikes/Iver/iver2big.jpg">


Hey

I like this bike too

I love bikes with extra character


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the bd bike looks like they just slapped on a 2nd tt and some diff components. based on tightish tire-dt (might have clearance for fender under brake, but not here) and tire-st clearances and unslack angles, my guess is the geo is basically the same as their other fg/ss frames. so pretty much the same bike, just dressed a little differently. def not quite the look of the mt or pashley that he's trying to copy


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Very neat looking. But deep V rims looks HORRIBLE on this bike.
> 
> I am goo for a frame when they are ready! :thumbsup:
> 
> I will replace my Kilo TT



Frames are ready
Jeff at bikeisland can get you one now

Deep V rims maybe a bit off on this style bike
But I like the way they look in Red
Of course, the complete bike is like a Deadeye - in that most buyers will personalize in time [wheels, brakes, racks, fenders, tires, even some will get internal hubs etc]

Next special bike like this I do I am thinking low profile sewup rims; very retro


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> the bd bike looks like they just slapped on a 2nd tt and some diff components. based on tightish tire-dt (might have clearance for fender under brake, but not here) and tire-st clearances and unslack angles, my guess is the geo is basically the same as their other fg/ss frames. so pretty much the same bike, just dressed a little differently. def not quite the look of the mt or pashley that he's trying to copy



actaully geo is very different on this bike
and ride is very different too

of course, closer to a Kilo WT or Steamroller ride than a Kilo TT


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> the bd bike looks like they just slapped on a 2nd tt and. . .


Agree. Even if the angles are different, that is what it _looks_ like and for bike that is primarily working an aesthetic angle, looks count.

Then again, in the price range, maybe it is different enough.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> actaully geo is very different on this bike
> and ride is very different too
> 
> of course, closer to a Kilo WT or Steamroller ride than a Kilo TT




so, what is the geo? and what is the geo of the other frames?


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> Sizes are
> Small - 53c C-T
> Medium - 56c C-T
> Large - 59c C-T
> ...


I'm too tall for 59cm. Oh well.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

my 2 cents

1. It's a retro bike. it needs silver components
2. Saddle is too high or bike is too small for the desired effect
3. It needs honey colored grips.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Will frames have the horrible decals? The HT is nice and retor, then the frame and fork is spoiled with HORRIBLE graphics.

The bike should have a clean fork and retro DT decal.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> 1. It's a retro bike. it needs silver components
> 2. Saddle is too high or bike is too small for the desired effect
> 3. It needs honey colored grips.


lots of options on how to do bikes like this

I will surely do one later with silver components

saddle is just the place the guys in warehouse set it for pictures [they are used to not inserting post to far for photos]

Bike comes with 3 sets of tape - at least 2 sets are in cloth
I forgot the colors

But in about 6 months I will do another version with somewhat different stuff and maybe curved under TT tube

thanks


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Will frames have the horrible decals? The HT is nice and retor, then the frame and fork is spoiled with HORRIBLE graphics.
> 
> The bike should have a clean fork and retro DT decal.



Graphics are surely an opinion matter - I see some bikes where I wonder what the heck were they thinking - but must be someone who liked it or it would not get made

I am going to be offering more and more different approaches to Graphics as time goes by

And on some items little or no graphics

With about 150 or 160 models; I think it makes sense to mix it up

I happen to like the look of this bike - but next variation maybe full chrome with no decals and all silver parts


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> Graphics are surely an opinion matter - I see some bikes where I wonder what the heck were they thinking - but must be someone who liked it or it would not get made
> 
> I am going to be offering more and more different approaches to Graphics as time goes by
> 
> ...


Mike, nothing wrong with decals. People need to see the brand of bike. But this is a retor bike. You use a retro HT on the kilo as well. Make sure they match.

On the modern bikes, the current logo is fine. Yes, this all is subjective. But mixing modern and retro graphics look bad.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

here are the frames pictures
should be on bikeisland soon


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

That's actually rather impressive, in that the fork has lowrider mounts....


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> here are the frames pictures
> should be on bikeisland soon


HS in included and installed? Man, it has decals. 

Ok, I in next week or so.


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the look and the graphics! I have the full on Chrome TT and wished it came with more then just the head tube decal (Mike said he'd send me some but have yet to arrive). I'm trying to justify buying the Old School she's a honey.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Other than adding some extra weight, what's the point of the second top tube?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Richard said:


> Other than adding some extra weight, what's the point of the second top tube?



Like lots of other bikes: some things are done for style not function

This bike is mildly popular
and next time I order it I think I will change a few things

I am think Chrome frame & forks with all black trim

ideas??


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

i dont like it. 
good idea. bad outcome.


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I like the idea, but it looks a little out of proportion. Like the tubing is too big for the style. Too much seat post doesn't help, though that may just be the way this bike was set up for the photo.
> 
> This ANT Major Taylor looks more "right" to my eye, but I don't think it is a "grass racer" so that may account for some of the differences.
> 
> <img src="https://www.antbikemike.com/images/Bikes/Iver/iver2big.jpg">



Absolutely stunning. Love it.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> here are the frames pictures
> should be on bikeisland soon


Late to the party here, but what the h*ll.

My comments:

Like: 

The black paint
The crowned fork
The double top tube is an affectation, but is it pretty cool.
The rear brake arch - I run rear brakes even on my fixies, so I appreciate this.
Threaded fork

Don't Like:

The decals. Yeech. They need a more retro font. Yes, this requires the company to register a new trademark, but the modern font is totally out of place on a retro bike. (Yes, I am a grump and a crank, but you guys are sooooo close on this one).

If It Was My Bike - 

I would think about repainting it. And while I was painting it, I would figure out a way to run the rear brake cable inside the lower top tube. Drill it on either end, take an awl and give the holes a little "direction" fore and aft to let the casing lie more flat against the tube, fish the casing through, and voila! 

Or, maybe a hub with a coaster brake.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I like the idea, but it looks a little out of proportion. Like the tubing is too big for the style. Too much seat post doesn't help, though that may just be the way this bike was set up for the photo.
> 
> This ANT Major Taylor looks more "right" to my eye, but I don't think it is a "grass racer" so that may account for some of the differences.
> 
> <img src="https://www.antbikemike.com/images/Bikes/Iver/iver2big.jpg">


The curved second top tube is brilliant.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I like the idea, but it looks a little out of proportion. Like the tubing is too big for the style. Too much seat post doesn't help, though that may just be the way this bike was set up for the photo.
> 
> This ANT Major Taylor looks more "right" to my eye, but I don't think it is a "grass racer" so that may account for some of the differences.
> 
> <img src="https://www.antbikemike.com/images/Bikes/Iver/iver2big.jpg">


Googled that bike. Starts around $3000 for a complete bike according to the website. Definitely a better looking bike, but $2500 better?

Makes the BD one a bit more appealing.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice; well done!


----------

